
Diminishing returns of static typing - Merovius
https://blog.merovius.de/2017/09/12/diminishing-returns-of-static-typing.html
======
cakoose
Yes, there are diminishing returns. But people who are frustrated with Go's
type system aren't just blindly pushing for more precise types. They have
experience with generics and have decided that the cost/benefit is worth it.

Also, the optional static type systems for languages like Python and
Javascript are more precise than Go's. So when you actually decide to apply
types to your code, you get more checking than you could ever get in Go.

